
Hong Kong unveils a digital hub to boost fintech startups and innovation - endswapper
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/06/hong-kong-fintech-hub/
======
endswapper
This in particular caught my attention:

"In addition, the HKMA will also introduce a ‘regulatory sandbox’ that will
enable banks and fintech startups to test cutting edge technology and services
without needing to adhere to the full regulations in the country."

Is anyone aware of a similar "sandbox" program in the US?

